# Cutting Baseboards on the Wall??



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You're not going to find custom sized air grilles, so cutting the baseboard is the way to go.

For pure ease of doing it, there's nothing better than the Fein MultiMaster tool. But, being super-nifty and German-made, it is pretty expensive. It is one of those tools that you'll never know how you lived without it after you get one, but shelling out the money to get one is a challenge. $300+, but you'd be done in two minutes, and you'd have a heck of a fun tool. I bought one for a specific task a few months ago, and have since used it for a dozen other things.

You can get an inexpensive Japanese "dozuki" pullsaw and do the top few inches of it with that. Woodcraft sells them, and I think that even Stanley or Irwin makes a cheesy one that you can get at Home Depot. I'd go with a $40 number from Woodcraft, and you'll have a great little saw. The bottom of the base and the shoe can be finished up with a very sharp chisel a little at a time.


----------



## Rubu (Sep 16, 2008)

Mmmmmm. Multimaster. I want one of those but I have to wait until I have a project that justifies the expense.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> You're not going to find custom sized air grilles, so cutting the baseboard is the way to go.
> 
> For pure ease of doing it, there's nothing better than the Fein MultiMaster tool. But, being super-nifty and German-made, it is pretty expensive. It is one of those tools that you'll never know how you lived without it after you get one, but shelling out the money to get one is a challenge. $300+, but you'd be done in two minutes, and you'd have a heck of a fun tool. I bought one for a specific task a few months ago, and have since used it for a dozen other things.
> 
> You can get an inexpensive Japanese "dozuki" pullsaw and do the top few inches of it with that. Woodcraft sells them, and I think that even Stanley or Irwin makes a cheesy one that you can get at Home Depot. I'd go with a $40 number from Woodcraft, and you'll have a great little saw. The bottom of the base and the shoe can be finished up with a very sharp chisel a little at a time.


The Multimaster is selling for about $400 now. 

Also, the cost from some of the attachments can add up. I figure the cutting attachments are pretty much disposable.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Bosch make a powered little backsaw, works great. You will have to pop the base loose for a few inches back, slip a cedar shake behind it then cut, this way you dont cut the wall, renail and touchup. Easiest way I know of, at least that is how is the way I do it .
Bosch model 1640vs, about 100 bucks at Lowes


----------



## daxinarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Dremel is coming out with their version of the Multimaster in October, you can pre-order it now for $99.99


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> The Multimaster is selling for about $400 now.
> 
> Also, the cost from some of the attachments can add up. I figure the cutting attachments are pretty much disposable.


No, I just bought one. Woodcraft sells them for $209 with two blades and the sanding kit, which is enough to get you started. The "top" kit that I got...Comes with all sorts of goodies, a case, and attachments...Costs $399.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I have heard about this tool from a few contractors. they swear by it. I guess I'll have to check it out. 
What i have done when cutting baseboard in place is the dewalt roto zip. i had to cut in hot water baseboard end caps into the base mould. it worked beautiful. but pay strict attention if your going to free hand it. BOB


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

MDF or wood baseboard? I put base blocks and rosette corner blocks on all my doors recently. I used one of those super thin japanese saws and an aluminum level as a straight edge to cut the wood moulding around the doors and the MDF baseboard. It worked great. Just don't use your thumb to push on the back of the saw...It's so thin that it will cut you like a razorblade before you realize what happened. To get close to the floor, I used a sheetrock knife. I pushed some flashing under the baseboard where it met the hardwood to keep from damaging the floor.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

KHouse75 said:


> I used one of those super thin japanese saws and an aluminum level as a straight edge to cut the wood moulding around the doors and the MDF baseboard. It worked great. Just don't use your thumb to push on the back of the saw...It's so thin that it will cut you like a razorblade before you realize what happened.


That's the saw I was talking about...Very handy little thing! :thumbsup:


----------

